# Why has no one heard of this piece before !!?



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

I have recently found a wonderful nocturne (That is not by any famous nocturne composer, eg. Field, Chopin, Liszt, Clara and Robert Schumann), that I believe can be comparable to the Nocturnes of Chopin himself, and that A. Goria's Caprice Nocturne, Op.6 in A-Flat major. Its sublime musical quality and its perfect use of emotion keep it from being overly dramatic while also showing many balanced feelings that show the nocturnal atmosphere a nocturne conveys. I certainly recommend everybody to check it out, and here is a link to a recording of it:


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Interesting. Pleasant. Very tonal. Not terribly complex harmonically, but a nice flow and vibe.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

I think pianozach hit is on the head. "Not terribly complex harmonically". This is not a "Great" composer. I've never heard of him and maybe for good reason. I look up "A. Goria" and get nothing. What is the first name? What years was he - or is he - alive? Is there anything else to hear?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Scherzi Cat said:


> I think pianozach hit is on the head. "Not terribly complex harmonically". This is not a "Great" composer. I've never heard of him and maybe for good reason. I look up "A. Goria" and get nothing. What is the first name? What years was he - or is he - alive? Is there anything else to hear?


Just go to Youtube. Her name is Alexandre Goria, born 1823-died 1860. There are multiple videos.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> Just go to Youtube. Her name is Alexandre Goria, born 1823-died 1860. There are multiple videos.


Alexandre Goria was a dude, like almost everybody named Alexandre.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Scherzi Cat said:


> I think pianozach hit is on the head. "Not terribly complex harmonically". This is not a "Great" composer. I've never heard of him and maybe for good reason. I look up "A. Goria" and get nothing. What is the first name? What years was he - or is he - alive? Is there anything else to hear?







__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org





Salon music. my first thoughts, and read the wiki.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

In a letter to his mother, a 20 year old Georges Bizet alludes to Goria's popularity: "As for my piano playing, which I _deign_ to mention, we had a brilliant evening in M. Schnetz's salon. The French ambassador and some big shots from the French government were there. As usual I played those dreadful pieces by Goria, and so on. That always goes down well."


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Sorry, this has no trace of Chopin's geniality. Melodically, rhythmically and harmonically it's dull, the schmaltzy main melody vastly overstays its welcome and the general impression is of droopy, sentimental kitsch.
Fun though how the accompaniment at the beginning made me think someone would start singing "Minuit Chrétien"...


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> In a letter to his mother, a 20 year old Georges Bizet alludes to Goria's popularity: "As for my piano playing, which I _deign_ to mention, we had a brilliant evening in M. Schnetz's salon. The French ambassador and some big shots from the French government were there. As usual I played those dreadful pieces by Goria, and so on. That always goes down well."


Was Bizet abroad? Or would this be an ambassador out of duty (probably)...
It's a bit long for its meagre material and the pompous ending rather silly but otherwise I find it inoffensive, more nicely bland than pretentiously kitschy.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Kreisler jr said:


> Was Bizet abroad? Or would this be an ambassador out of duty (probably)...
> It's a bit long for its meagre material and the pompous ending rather silly but otherwise I find it inoffensive, more nicely bland than pretentiously kitschy.


Yes, Bizet lived in Italy from 1857-1860 and the letter was written in Rome. In 1857 the eighteen year old Bizet won the Prix de Rome, the culmination of nine years of study at the Paris Conservatoire. The award enabled him to study in Italy, where, it was agreed, the greatest models of artistic excellence were to be found. In recognition of the fact that Italy was not quite the source of inspiration for composers as it was for painters and sculptors, the composers who won the award were allowed to apply for a period of study in Germany in addition to their 3 year stay in Italy. I agree with you about the piece.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

In answer to the OP - because it’s desperate?🤣


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm finally getting into Chopin and got my piano tuned, but shucks, I don't know if a little guy like me can tackle a lot of what I see. But Goria, I can actually take a stab at that. Maybe that's the composer's point.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Scherzi Cat said:


> I think pianozach hit is on the head. "Not terribly complex harmonically". This is not a "Great" composer. I've never heard of him and maybe for good reason. I look up "A. Goria" and get nothing. What is the first name? What years was he - or is he - alive? Is there anything else to hear?


Alexandre Goria, according to Wikipedia, 

"wrote about 130 drawing-room pieces among polkas, berceuses, nocturnes, waltzes, rêvéries, and his _Serenade for the left hand,_ which became widely known during his active years. Among his 31 grand études, those in Opp. 72 and 63 were highly praised by every audience. He also wrote barcarolles, fantasies and mazurkas, and a good number of characteristic and genre pieces one quotes from memory are the beautiful _Allegrezza,_ _l'Attente,_ _Le Calme,_ lighter works indeed but which have a real cachet of originality."

As a pianist he evidently was known for his delicate touch.

Actually, I was suspicious of the piece. You know, sometimes someone will post an inferior piece by a celebrated composer, such as Chopin, and watch with glee as people roundly criticize it.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> Just go to Youtube. Her name is Alexandre Goria, born 1823-died 1860. There are multiple videos.


* His


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

In no way comparable to Chopin. Pretty but fairly boring.


----------



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

Scherzi Cat said:


> I think pianozach hit is on the head. "Not terribly complex harmonically". This is not a "Great" composer. I've never heard of him and maybe for good reason. I look up "A. Goria" and get nothing. What is the first name? What years was he - or is he - alive? Is there anything else to hear?


I apologize for not sharing his full name, his full name is Alexandre Goria and I'm sorry it did not satisfy you, I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

It's a pleasant but rather predictable imitation of Chopin. Like if someone had taken a bunch of recognisable Chopinesque phrases and sewed them together in an extremely regular and predictable fashion. Four bars of cliché one, four bars of cliché two, four bars of cliché three...


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Chopinist said:


> I apologize for not sharing his full name, his full name is Alexandre Goria and I'm sorry it did not satisfy you, I hope you have a great day.


I didn’t mean to sound critical of you snd I’m sorry I didn’t share your enthusiasm for the piece you posted. You have a nice day as well.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Horrible
Quite bad
Not so good and not so bad
Good
Very Good
Excellent

?

I'd vote "good".


----------



## hoodjem (Feb 23, 2019)

Spotify has nothing by Alexandre Goria.


----------



## clachat (11 mo ago)

He was the Van Gogh of piano. Unfortunately not recognised in his lifetime.


----------



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

I severely regret comparing this to Chopin after listening to the Op. 48 No. 1 Nocturne my bad lol


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Since when was Alexandre a girl's name?


----------

